# Another clomid question - sorry!!



## bev82 (Oct 8, 2007)

Hello everyone

I was wondering if anyone knows what tests need to be done before/during/after treatment on Provera and Clomid? I am trying to get my gynae and GP to agree to do this but want to know more about it so I know what I'm talking about!! 

Do I need to have blood tests? At what point? Also, do I have to have a scan or is it done if you feel something is going wrong? 

Also, (another) question - is it always this hard to get things moving with tx? I feel like I am badgering my GP to get anything done!! I feel bad about being so pushy with him but on the other hand, if I don't care about my fertility, who will?!?

Thank you!!!

Love and hugs  

Bev XxX


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I had to have blood tests when I first started and scans and have had more blood tests since, I also had a HSG dye test to see if my tubes were ok..but every hospital/clinic seems to be different so I would just ask them at your first app hun x Good Luck 

Cat x


----------



## LILIWEN (Mar 11, 2005)

I had blood tests done (FSH, LH, prolactin, thyroid, testosterone) on day 1-3 of cycle. (GP did this) Husband also had a sperm test (GP also arranged this).  In addition had a HSG scan done at fertility clinic to check that tubes are open.  After these tests i was given clomid to try.  Hope this helps.  You need to be pushy otherwise will often get fobbed off!


----------



## k.j.m (Jan 15, 2005)

Hi Bev,

I'm in the same boat as you and have taken provera and clomid. I had all the tests everyone has been telling you before - bloods, HSG and during the first cycle of clomid which I am now on) I have been having follicle tracking scans (to check its working). I also had this when I took clomid before, as well as a blood test CD21 to check ovulation occured. Apart from that, my consultant leaves you to it. 

Kelly x


----------



## GEB (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi Bev,

I'm sure it differs from clinic to clinic....I had all my blood tests and a dye test on my oviducts at the start when my Gyne did a check on the health of my 'system' plus DH had a sperm test. Once we started Clomid, i actually didn't have any blood tests whatsoever. My gyne just monitored everything by doing transvag. scans. I would have clomid on day 2 for 5 days and then have 1 or 2 scans to check how follicles were developing and give an idea on when I was due to ovulate. I didn't actually go through my GP as they insisted on waiting at least a year before they started investigating why we couldn't get pregnant....I went private instead to speed things along as I had a feeling i had a problem...which turned out I did, wasn't ovulating. I hope it all goes well for you. 

x


----------



## bev82 (Oct 8, 2007)

Thank you for your replies!

The main problem I have is that initially I saw my gynae through the NHS but I had to wait a long time for my lap so we went private instead (although saw the same gynae!!). I think my GP and gynae are a bit confused as to who is actually dealing with me now!! Fortunately I get on really well with my gynae's PA who forwards any questions I have to the gynae. I have recently sent her an email so hopefully I'll get a bit further soon. 

Take care and good luck    

Love Bev XxX


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi everyone
i started clomid in august and only have two more cycles 
i have no problems i ovulate everthing!
as far as i know if i dont fall by december then the dr will look into iui for me
pehapes yours might talk to you about that and if its worth ago


----------

